# Samsung NX1 First Shots



## Jon_D (Nov 12, 2014)

> The Samsung NX1 "uber camera," the company's first truly pro-level NX body, has arrived at IR HQ and was immediately escorted to the lab for a run through its paces. We've just now published our First Shots set of lab sample image for all your pixel-peeping pleasure. With a brand new backside-illuminated 28.2-megapixel APS-C CMOS sensor coupled to the powerful new multi-core DRIMe V processor, the beefy, weather-sealed NX1 is capable of pumping out some very sharp, high-resolution images.
> 
> .......
> 
> As noted, the images themselves look pretty darn good. As always, manufacturers make different tradeoffs between noise and detail levels, and while we haven't yet done a detailed analysis against the competition, our initial impressions are very positive, particularly at higher ISOs. This is especially impressive given the 28 megapixels the NX1 has packed onto its sensor.




http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/11/11/samsung-nx1-first-shots


----------



## candc (Nov 12, 2014)

it definitely shows a lot of detail, its about as good as anything i have seen from a dslr at iso 100. you can really see the detail in the fabric on the right crop vs 7dii on the left.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 12, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> > ........weather-sealed NX1......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey IR, hellooooo....
IR mentions weather sealing on the page linked above and on
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/samsung-nx1/samsung-nx1A.HTM

Samsung claims something different.
On
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/smart-camera-camcorder/smart-nx/smart-nx/EV-NX1ZZZBZBGB

you can find......
"_This product is not water or dust proof. It is designed to resist dust and minor splashes only. Exposure to severe conditions is not recommended_."
---
So, IR, let's not spread falsehoods, 'mkay?

Winston Churchill was credited with saying "_A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to put its pants on_".
---
Sorry to go on about weather sealing, that was the only thing that really caught my attention in the IR quote posted above.


----------



## drjlo (Nov 12, 2014)

I used the Imaging Resource comparator to compare 5D III to NX1, and to my surprise NX1 was very, very close up to ISO 1600-3200, with the full frame clearly better by 6400. 

I would be absolutely thrilled if Samsung would place the new BSI sensor into a smaller body, NX4000 perhaps


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

drjlo said:


> I used the Imaging Resource comparator to compare 5D III to NX1, and to my surprise NX1 was very, very close up to ISO 1600-3200, with the full frame clearly better by 6400.
> 
> I would be absolutely thrilled if Samsung would place the new BSI sensor into a smaller body, NX4000 perhaps


 
Here are some crops of images downloaded from Imaging Resource. We all see things a little differently, I looked at the dark red fabric to see detail. Form your own opinion.

1. 5D Mark III at ISO 12600

2. NX1 at ISO 6400

3. NX1 at ISO 3200


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > I used the Imaging Resource comparator to compare 5D III to NX1, and to my surprise NX1 was very, very close up to ISO 1600-3200, with the full frame clearly better by 6400.
> ...



the reds are difficult for all cameras.
a guy from IR wrote that no camera beside some nikon is rendering them realistic.


----------



## drjlo (Nov 13, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> the reds are difficult for all cameras.
> a guy from IR wrote that no camera beside some nikon is rendering them realistic.



Indeed, but I never thought my 5D III did all that great with reds anyway, but crop sensors really struggle with reds at high ISO's. All I realistically want is a smaller-body crop camera that does "OK" up to around ISO 1600, and right there NX1 seems OK compared to 5D III, especially for pinks and yellow/brown, maybe even better. 

ISO 1600 5D III left, NX1 right.



5D3LeftNX1Right by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Woody (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here are some crops of images downloaded from Imaging Resource. We all see things a little differently, I looked at the dark red fabric to see detail.



I will wait for RAW files.


----------

